# Keeping Photo's in Singapore



## peter1962 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am moving to Singapore in February. I was advised by one person not to bring photo's (e.g. printed in albums) so Singapore as over time they will damaged by humidity. Can anyone advise me on this?
Thanks, PW.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Photos fade over time anyway. One of the advantages of air-conditioning is that cooling the air also takes a lot of the moisture out of the air.


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

*How to preserve photos in humid Singapore*



peter1962 said:


> I am moving to Singapore in February. I was advised by one person not to bring photo's (e.g. printed in albums) so Singapore as over time they will damaged by humidity. Can anyone advise me on this?
> Thanks, PW.


Hi Peter! Your friend is right about the humidity but here are some options:
1. Postermount your favourite photo with a protective non-reflective wrap (the wrap can be removed if you prefer it unwrapped or you want to changed to a glossy wrap). It will look like a box that can be hung directly on your wall or works as a table-top accessory for your office table, for example. The glossy/non-reflective wrap protects against scratches.
2. Laminate your favourite photos (irreversible procedure). At least the photos do not get mouldy or mildew overtime.
3. If you prefer them to remain in your photo album, store your album in a cool airconditioned room (24 hours!) or in a anti-humidity cabinet/box (available a some niche photography shops here).
4. If you ever want to frame your photos, always use acid-free mattboards so your photos will be away from the insides of your top glazing (glass or acrylic). Also consider if you wanna use high-grade acrylic (also known as plexiglas but it's really high-grade acrylic that protects pics from fading) which is normally used for maximum protection against UV rays in art museums. Up to 99.9& of UV rays will be repelled.
5. Always store digital copies of your photos. This way if ever your photos get ruined by the humidity, you know you can alway have them printed on the cheap. This is the simplest no-sweat method.

Is the above info what you want? Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think Myqute advices is right. Hopefull your moving to Singapore is great. As a asia people i m so glad if u r interest with asia country. thx u


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I live in Florida, where the humidity and heat are nearly as bad. Everyone has air-conditioning, and our photos seem to survive just fine. Perhaps your friend just knows that Singapore is hot and humid, and doesn't realize that it is a developed country where air-conditioning is the norm.


----------



## ExSA (Sep 18, 2007)

peter1962 said:


> I am moving to Singapore in February. I was advised by one person not to bring photo's (e.g. printed in albums) so Singapore as over time they will damaged by humidity. Can anyone advise me on this?
> Thanks, PW.


Hi there

It depends on where they are kept, one can keep albums in a airtight container, and there is no shortage of dehumidifying agents one can use. If you store them in an airtight container with a packet of silicate, there is no problem. Remember most of your moisture will be sucked out by aircon as well.
I have brought photos over, and they have not become damaged, inside my bedroom there is very little humidity to damage them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am looking for many expart friends in Singapore. I hope all of you can be my friend and get some work info there coz i m still trying to move there. GBU. THx


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

A small suggestion , commit them all to cd's , easily retrievable in mint condition , i have thousands of photos stored this way because of extremely high humidity . Want readily showable photos in an album ? Have them plastisized , they will not deteriorate due to finger 'oils'that most people are not aware exist , these oils have destroyed many a document . There is an expression "Keep it simple stupid " . Extreme methods cost extreme money and are not neccessarily expediant or appropriate , you do not own a musium or similar , you just want/need to keep your photos safe for future enjoyment . colin .


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

enny09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for many expart friends in Singapore. I hope all of you can be my friend and get some work info there coz i m still trying to move there. GBU. THx


Hello Enny! I am born and raised in Singapore...I've many expat friends from young. Some (sadly) I've lost contact with!


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Myqute, 

I was so glad when got ur reply. I m trying to move in Singapore now. Its not easy to looking for job there when i m still stay in Indonesia although i m still single. My focus is as secretary. If you have some expart friends who can help me it ll be nice. Thx u.


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

*Hello Enny!*

Hi Enny! Thanks for your response. Have you thought of trying "KELLY SERVICES or "ADECCO"? Or may be try your luck at jobsdb.com


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thx u*



myqute said:


> Hi Enny! Thanks for your response. Have you thought of trying "KELLY SERVICES or "ADECCO"? Or may be try your luck at jobsdb.com




I hv try to get the lucky at jobsdb.com but not at kelly services or adecco. If you have expatriat friend there and can help me pls don't be hessitate to contact me. Thx u.


----------

